# Junior-Carp-Fishing



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

Termin.....vom 17.04-19.04.09


Nach Absprache mit dem RPW. können wir an 
einem WE. im Revierpark Wischlingen
ein Junior-carp-fishing veranstalten.

Teilnehmerzahl max. 6 jugendliche +Betreuer

gefischt wird in 2 er Teams
1 Erwachsener....1 jugl.

gemeldete jugendliche
                                                                          ........................shirtgröße
stephanbaum...........                   L              
Thecatfisch..............                       L
DD-Baits ................                         M
qwertz ...................                             M
Friedfischschreck........L
CarpDo....................

Betreuer der jugl.

canale grande
carphunter 79
vallerij 62
joschkopp
xarrox

falls von euch jemand nicht kann...wird jeweils 1 Platz frei.....

Ticketpreis-24 Euro fürs Wochenende
2 Ruten+Nachtangeln

Tickets gibts vor Ort gegen Vorlage eines gültigen
Jahresfischereischeins

kein Grillen kein Anfüttern keine Boote
PVA-geduldet

evtl.bekommen wir vom ansässigen Bootsverleih
ein Boot mit E-Motor

Die Teilnehmer müssen von ihren Eltern zur 
Veranstaltung gebracht werden!!!!


Ablauf der Veranstaltung

Treffpunkt
Freitags..15.00Uhr 
am See....Eishalle

Berüßung und anschließendes Gruppenfoto
aller Teilnehmer 

anschließend.....ca. 16 Uhr
Verlosung der Angelplätze

ab 16.30 Uhr könnt ihr die Angelplätze beziehen...euer Tackle aufbauen...usw.

18.00 Uhr gehts dann los

Ende..Sonntags..12.00 Uhr

wenn die Sponsoren auch fürs Junior carp-fishing auftreten....
gibts im Anschluß noch eine Verlosung.
ist aber noch nicht geklärt...
kümmer mich aber darum...

Sponsoren...

Logo und T-shirts.......ME-Design


T-shirt mit Logo 
und Fischmotiv mit Namen der Teilnehmer










Aufnahmeliste ist erstmal geschlossen......
ändert sich was werd ich Bescheid geben

Gruß Rüdiger

Location RPW.


----------



## crossfire (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hi Rüdiger wie ich dir schon gesagt habe 2te Osterferienwoche wäre eine überlegung wert


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Hi Rüdiger wie ich dir schon gesagt habe 2te Osterferienwoche wäre eine überlegung wert



in den ferien hätte ich auch zeit...
müssen uns nur einigen...:m


----------



## Xarrox (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Bin ich auch noch Jugendlicher ???


----------



## -qwertz- (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

also in den ferien wäre es net verkehrt ich würd den  17.4 - 19.4 vorschlagen.


greez
kevin


----------



## Joschkopp (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Haha, wenn du mit Propellermütze kommst ja! :vik:


----------



## Xarrox (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

JA Sicha und noch mit schöner schuluniform :m


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> JA Sicha und noch mit schöner schuluniform :m



willkommen im club der jung-gebliebenen:vik:


----------



## gringo92 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

dann kleb ich mir nen bart an 8).

ich kann leider nicht. mami sagt zu weit )


----------



## Xarrox (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Also wenn da jetzt nen Jungangler Treffen gemacht wird muss auch noch ein für die großen jungs da gemacht werden :g


----------



## Joschkopp (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Wenn du bock hast können wir uns so mal einen Sonntag dort Treffen und ein paar Stündchen angeln.


----------



## Xarrox (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Bock hab ich immer |wavey: würde nur gerne da auch mal über nacht angeln so normal hat man ja die gelegenheit nicht #t


----------



## crossfire (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Dann brauchen wir noch die Meinung von 

Thecatfisch
DD-Baits
Rheinangler94


Für einen Termin .
 17.4 - 19.4 wäre ganz gut


----------



## asuselite (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hey leute,

also erstmal find ich den Vorschlag schon mal klasse und den Termien 17-19.04 find ich auch super denke das das machbar ist! Finds auch toll das ich als Jugendlicher gehandelt werde hab ich nix gegen ich bleib gerne Jung:m Allerdings stellt sich dann für mich noch die Frage ob ich ebenfalls von Mutti (|uhoh gebracht werden muss den ich bin ja offiziel Volljährig. ansonsten muss ich dann nur noch zu sehen das ich das Auto bekomme ansonsten bin ich (falls mir nich so ganz bestimmte Leute, manche nennen sie auch Eltern, einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen) dabei!

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



asuselite schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> also erstmal find ich den Vorschlag schon mal klasse und den Termien 17-19.04 find ich auch super denke das das machbar ist! Finds auch toll das ich als Jugendlicher gehandelt werde hab ich nix gegen ich bleib gerne Jung:m Allerdings stellt sich dann für mich noch die Frage ob ich ebenfalls von Mutti (|uhoh gebracht werden muss den ich bin ja offiziel Volljährig. ansonsten muss ich dann nur noch zu sehen das ich das Auto bekomme ansonsten bin ich (falls mir nich so ganz bestimmte Leute, manche nennen sie auch Eltern, einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen) dabei!
> 
> Gruß SimoN!|wavey:



hi simon #h
hab gedacht das du noch jugendlicher bist...hab ich bei deiner anfrage so verstanden....

sorry.....aber es heißt leider junior carp-fishing.....
nochmals sorry das ich das verwechselt habe,
unter diesen umständen kann ich dich leider nicht berücksichtigen.

gruß rüdiger


----------



## asuselite (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hey canale grande,

das habe ich mir schon so gedacht aber is ja kein Problem!|supergri
Aber wenn du es so schön anbietest warum nicht erstmal ja sagen und dann auf die Absage warten!
Na wenigstens habt ihr dann einen Platz mehr frei(ich hatte dir inner PN aber geschrieben das ich Volljährig bin)!
Aber irren is ja bekanntlich menschlich!:vik:
Dann euch mal viel Spaß zusammen!

Gruß SimoN!#h


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



asuselite schrieb:


> Hey canale grande,
> 
> das habe ich mir schon so gedacht aber is ja kein Problem!|supergri
> Aber wenn du es so schön anbietest warum nicht erstmal ja sagen und dann auf die Absage warten!
> ...



ok.wünsch dir auf jedenfall eine erfolgreiche saison 2009#h


----------



## Xarrox (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Darf ich Betreuer sein |rolleyes|muahah:


----------



## Joschkopp (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Habe die kompletten Osterferien Urlaub.
Mir wäre es also egal an welchen Tagen! 

Rüdiger guck mal meine Signatur! 
Weiß jetzt wie das funktioniert!


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Darf ich Betreuer sein |rolleyes|muahah:


betreuer......wie gehabt
canale grande 
vallerij 62 
Carphunter 79
joschkopp


falls sich aber etwas ändert...bist du dabei#h
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Bei Meinem Glück ändert sich eh nix


----------



## canale grande (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Bei Meinem Glück ändert sich eh nix



hi xarrox du bist soeben betreuer geworden.....:m

glaub es ist besser wenn wir für jeden jugl.
einen erwachsenen betreuer haben.|bla:


----------



## Joschkopp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hehe, dann mal Glückwunsch Xarrox! #6


----------



## Xarrox (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ja Sauber :vik: 

Vielen Herzlichen Dank :l


----------



## canale grande (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs
ich brauche von euch bis sonntag einen termin 
und eine zusage fürs angeln
2 haben schon den 17-19.04 angegeben
die rpl. möchte bis nächste woche bescheid wissen wegen dem jugendangeln.
bitte meldet euch mal bei mir.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Max1994 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich bin auch noch jugendlich und hätte da auch bock drauf ich würde einen kumpel mitbringen wenn ihr noch platz hättet.
Wo ist der ort den genau ich wohne in NRW??
Also sagt bescheit wenn ihr noch Platz habt.

mfG Max


----------



## crossfire (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch jugendlich und hätte da auch bock drauf ich würde einen kumpel mitbringen wenn ihr noch platz hättet.
> Wo ist der ort den genau ich wohne in NRW??
> Also sagt bescheit wenn ihr noch Platz habt.
> 
> mfG Max




Der Ort ist in Dortmund genauer im Nordwesten.


----------



## Xarrox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch jugendlich und hätte da auch bock drauf ich würde einen kumpel mitbringen wenn ihr noch platz hättet.
> Wo ist der ort den genau ich wohne in NRW??
> Also sagt bescheit wenn ihr noch Platz habt.
> 
> mfG Max



Ist In Dortmund
Um genau zu sein 

Dortmund Wischlingen
Höfkerstraße 12
44149 Dortmund

Ca. 120km von dir weg also muss dein Vater ca. 480km zurück legen |bla: Er muss die strecke ja 4 mal fahren #h

MFG Xarrox


----------



## crossfire (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Wie siehts den mit den Termin aus ,sollen wir den nehmen oder gibts noch gegen Vorschläge.


----------



## canale grande (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch jugendlich und hätte da auch bock drauf ich würde einen kumpel mitbringen wenn ihr noch platz hättet.
> Wo ist der ort den genau ich wohne in NRW??
> Also sagt bescheit wenn ihr noch Platz habt.
> 
> mfG Max



hallo max

1 person kann ich noch aufnehmen....es sollten eigentlich 5 
2 er teams sein..... aber ok machen wir ein dreierteam.
platz ist im rpw. leider nur begrenzt vorhanden

wenn du magst ..meld dich mal per-mail bei mir an

gruß rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

also was is den jetzt mit dem termin (17-19.04) ?

bleiben wir bei dem?


greez
kevin


----------



## Joschkopp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich wäre aufjedenfall für Pfingsten!
Ende März und Anfang April ist zuviel auf einmal.
Zumindest wenn das Fischen 3 Tage lang sein soll.

Gruß
Joschi


----------



## Xarrox (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Also mir ist es egal ich schließe mich der mehrheit an :g


----------



## canale grande (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

nabend
warten wir mal noch bis morgen ...haben sich ja noch nicht
alle gemeldet...
aber 17-19.04 wär für mich passend

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Ich *wäre aufjedenfall für Pfingsten!*
> Ende März und Anfang April ist zuviel auf einmal.
> Zumindest wenn das Fischen 3 Tage lang sein soll.
> 
> ...




Ich ebenfalls...Da könnte ich in jedem Fall einschließlich meinem Kollegen...bzw. fände ich Pfingesten auch super.

Soll nicht heißen das der Termin in den Osterferien schlecht ist...nur ist Pfingsten auch gut.|supergri

Naja ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an,sollte der Termin in jedem Fall auf die Osterferien fallen,wäre ich eventuel auch dabei..Ich warte mal ab was ihr dazu sagt.#h


----------



## canale grande (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls...Da könnte ich in jedem Fall einschließlich meinem Kollegen...bzw. fände ich Pfingesten auch super.
> 
> Soll nicht heißen das der Termin in den Osterferien schlecht ist...nur ist Pfingsten auch gut.|supergri
> 
> Naja ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an,sollte der Termin in jedem Fall auf die Osterferien fallen,wäre ich eventuel auch dabei..Ich warte mal ab was ihr dazu sagt.#h



dann hätten wir bisher 4 jugendliche meldungen für den 17-19.04.09

stephanbaum
qwertz
Thecatfish
DD-Baits


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



canale grande schrieb:


> dann hätten wir bisher 4 jugendliche meldungen für den 17-19.04.09
> 
> stephanbaum
> qwertz
> ...



Das Wäre dann der Termin in den Osterferien?

DD-Baits würde für einen Termin in den Osterferien ausfallen,der hält sich da am Bodensee auf...

Wie es bei mir aussiht sagte ich ja das ich es noch nicht 100% tig weis...


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hi.....

einen termin für alle müßte ja auch zu finden sein..... die rpl.wischlingen will aber nächste woche einen termin haben

wann wäre denn für euch ok.?
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Also mir ist es echt egal können gerne den 17-19.04.09 nehmen

Damit wir hier endlich mal vorwärts kommen!


----------



## crossfire (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

17-19.04.09

wäre am besten


----------



## Max1994 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Können auch noch zwei mitmachen???
Ein Kumpel könnte vielleicht mitkommen und dann würden sich unsere Eltern mit dem fahren abwechseln.
Das wäre dann kein Problem mehr.
Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen was erlaubt ist.
-mit wieviel Ruten darf man fischen??
-anfüttern ist auch sicherlich erlaubt oder???
-liegt das Gewässer ruhig oder vielleicht mitten in der Stadt??
-wie groß ist das Gewässer??
 Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob ich wenn mein Kumpel auch noch mkitkommen darf mit ihm ein 2er team machen kann??
Vielleicht werden wir ja noch von SB ein bisschen gesponsort.


----------



## Max1994 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ach und noch ne Frage ist ein schlauchboot erlaubt???


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Können auch noch zwei mitmachen???
> Ein Kumpel könnte vielleicht mitkommen und dann würden sich unsere Eltern mit dem fahren abwechseln.
> Das wäre dann kein Problem mehr.
> Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen was erlaubt ist.
> ...



KEIN BOOT ERLAUBT den rest findest du hier 



canale grande schrieb:


> Junior-carp-fishing
> Revierpark-Wischlingen
> 
> Termin......................?????
> ...




MFG Xarrox


----------



## Joschkopp (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich kann aufjedenfall nicht im April.


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Ich kann aufjedenfall nicht im April.



Wann kannst du denn??
Dann schauen wa mal was die anderen dazu sagen|wavey:


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Ach und noch ne Frage ist ein schlauchboot erlaubt???



hi max 
kein grillen ...kein anfüttern ....keine boote....
evtl. bekommen wir eins vom bootsverleiher gestellt...
ist aber noch nicht raus....
angeln in 2 er..teams...evtl. 1...3er team..bei 11 personen
max.6 jugl.+betreuer
der see bietet auf der eingezeichnetten...angelstrecke max.
5 teams platz.

ps. könntest du denn 17-19.04.
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Aber im April kann doch joshkopp nicht oder so |kopfkrat


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

keine ahnung was mit joschi ist......
er hat doch gesagt das er im april urlaub hat...
wie auch immer ....
muß für die RPL. morgen einen termin einreichen....die müssen ja auch planen.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Joa dann müssen wa den 17-19.04 nehmen wird sonst nix mit der planung sonst sagen die nacher ne is nicht


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Joa dann müssen wa den 17-19.04 nehmen wird sonst nix mit der planung sonst sagen die nacher ne is nicht


also ich wäre auch für den 17-19 ten


----------



## Joschkopp (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Dann muss ich passen, wird zu viel auf einmal hab auch noch andere Verpflichtungen außer jedes WE angeln zu fahren.
Entweder ich entscheide mich zwischen einem der beiden Event's oder der Termin wird verschoben.


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Dann muss ich passen, wird zu viel auf einmal hab auch noch andere Verpflichtungen außer jedes WE angeln zu fahren.
> Entweder ich entscheide mich zwischen einem der beiden Event's oder der Termin wird verschoben.



verpflichtungen haben wir glaub ich alle... auch noch andere
du hattest doch gesagt.....
das du urlaub hast
aber wenns nicht geht ...auch ok.
stephanbaum und qwertz haben für den 17- 19.04 gestimmt...
thecatfisch kann evtl. auch am 17-19ten...
ich hab da auch zeit...wäre also passend

rheinangler94...fehlt noch

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hmm...irgendwie hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht es springen immer irgendwelche ab man kann es nie jemanden recht machen der eine kann da nicht der andere da nicht SCHADE...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschkopp (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich dachte ja auch das es in die Ferien ist also innerhalb der Woche!
Da hätte ich aufjedenfall Zeit!
Naja wenn hier keiner bock hat den Termin zu verschieben schau ich mal wie ich das alles unter einem Hut bekomme.

Gruß,
Joschi


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Wann sind den Ferien |supergri


----------



## crossfire (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

In der Woche wäre mir der Termin auch recht ,ich weiß aber nicht wie das mit den Betreuern aussieht die müssen bestimt arbeiten.


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hab an dem we. zeit....
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Also wenn der in der woche ist ginge auch müsste nur frühgenug bescheid wissen dann nehm ich mir da Urlaub


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

in der woche kann ich nicht..nur am we.
wenn es weniger betreuer werden ist das auch nicht tragisch...
würd mich dann halt um mehr jugl. kümmern..
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Joa dann machen wa es am We jetzt muss joschi nur noch zusehen das er sein kram da unter einen hut bekommt !!!#6


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Joa dann machen wa es am We jetzt muss joschi nur noch zusehen das er sein kram da unter einen hut bekommt !!!#6



denk ich auch 
werd dann mal morgen die mail abschicken..
termin 17-19.04......
falls thecatfisch  u. rheinangler94 dann nicht können..wären 2 
 plätze frei....
ist aber noch etwas zeit.....
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ja dann mach das so |wavey: wird schon alles irgendwie hinhauen !!


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ja dann mach das so |wavey: wird schon alles irgendwie hinhauen !!



mail geht morgen raus.....
termin 17-19.04.09

gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@all startposting ist endlich fertig...

gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@all
teilnehmerliste ist voll#c
mfg rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Rüdiger für was steht das L oder M hinter den Namen?


----------



## canale grande (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Rüdiger für was steht das L oder M hinter den Namen?



shirtgröße.......:m


----------



## crossfire (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



canale grande schrieb:


> shirtgröße.......:m




aso #6


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@all
wie sollen wir das mit den t-shirts machen....
welche farbe??????
mfg rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Welche Farben stehen denn zur Auswahl

grün, schwarz haben alle , man könnte ja mal eine andere Farbe nehmen


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

die frage ist was passt zu dem logo.....welche farbe...
ich glaub schwarz würde ganz gut aussehen....
aber sind ja eure t-shirts...
müßtet ihr euch einig werden
mfg rüdiger


----------



## gringo92 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

rosa wärs doch mal =D


----------



## -qwertz- (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

rosa  :m


Ich würd auch sagen schwarz :g


greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



gringo92 schrieb:


> rosa wärs doch mal =D



auf jedenfall unübersehbar....pink carp connection gibts bestimmt noch nicht.....#h

glaub auch das schwarz ganz passend ist
mfg rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hast recht schwarz würde wohl passen 

Ist mir auch egal ,ich würd alle farben tragen sogar rosa :vik:


was ist mir Rheinangler94.????


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Hast recht schwarz würde wohl passen
> 
> Ist mir auch egal ,ich würd alle farben tragen sogar rosa :vik:
> 
> ...



hat sich sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet


----------



## Xarrox (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich würde sagen schwarz! |wavey:


----------



## Rheinangler94 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hallo#h

Wie ihr mit Sicherheit gemerkt habt war ich länger nicht mehr im Board ... Sorry dafür.

Kann an dem Termin leider nicht, da wir in Urlaub fliegen.|krach:#q
Hätte gerne mitgemacht.
Naja kann man nix machen.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Fischen und berichtet mal wie es war:m


Tight Lines
#6


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@ rheinangler 94
ok. wünsch dir einen schönen urlaub...#h
@all jugl. 1 platz ist frei
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Friedfischschreck (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

So also wäre auch dabei. Muss nur noch mal genaue Absprache mit meinen Eltern halten.

Komme aus Coburg (Bayern). Is vllt jemand aus der nähe der u.U. fahren könnte? Falls nich würden wir wahrscheinlich auch fahrn...

mfg

Friedfischschreck


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> So also wäre auch dabei. Muss nur noch mal genaue Absprache mit meinen Eltern halten.
> 
> Komme aus Coburg (Bayern). Is vllt jemand aus der nähe der u.U. fahren könnte? Falls nich würden wir wahrscheinlich auch fahrn...
> 
> ...



hi...#h

da hast du es aber ganz schön weit bis nach dortmund.
leider sind bisher alle jugl. aus nrw.
das heißt du müßtest alleine kommen.....
angelt dein vater auch...?
evtl könnte man es so machen das dein vater mitfischt...
so wären es nur 2 fahrten....
kostet ja ne menge spritgeld
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Friedfischschreck (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ne leider bin ich das einzigste angelnde Familienmitglied. Vllt dürfte ich sogar alleine hochfahrn. Ist jedoch ehr unwahrscheinlich. Muss mein Dad halt oben bisle Shoppen gehen oder was anderes machen :q

Mit wievielen Ruten dürfen wir eigentlich fischen?

mfg
Friedfischschreck

Edit: Grade gelesen dass man mit 2 Stück fischen darf...


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Ne leider bin ich das einzigste angelnde Familienmitglied. Vllt dürfte ich sogar alleine hochfahrn. Ist jedoch ehr unwahrscheinlich. Muss mein Dad halt oben bisle Shoppen gehen oder was anderes machen :q
> 
> Mit wievielen Ruten dürfen wir eigentlich fischen?
> 
> ...



schade das dein vater nicht angelt,angeln darfst du mit 2 ruten
kein anfüttern ....pva geduldet...keine boote ...futterboot gestattet.
evtl. bekommen wir vom ansässigen bootsverleiher 1 boot gestellt...ist aber noch nicht klar.
ok. setz dich dann erstmal auf die liste,falls es bei dir aber nicht klappt...sag bescheid.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@all 
keine plätze mehr frei
ändert sich was...geb ich bescheid.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (4. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin

Hab hier noch ein paar  bildchen vom Lac De Wischlingen. War heut morgen da um mir das da anzuschaun.

also ich find das is ne richtig geile location.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich freu mich schon drauf, endlich mal ein Wochende unter Gleichgesinnten. Hoffe mal dass ich mir bei euch noch bisle was abschaun kann  

A propos lernen, wie siehts eigentlich mit dem See aus? 

- Wie weit sind die Spot's vom Ufer entfernt?
- Welche Köder sind fängig (Partikel, Boilies     
   Fisch/Frucht/Spice)?
- Zu erwartendes Fischgewicht?
- Hauptnahrung der Karpfen (Muscheln, Wasserpflanzen, 
   Futter vom Angler)? 
- Befischungsdruck?
- Wie groß sind die Stellen?
- Essen selber mitbringen?
- Duschmöglichkeit vorhanden?
- Krebsgefahr?
- Enten?
- Sonstige Sachen auf die man achten sollte?

Nicht wundern, möchte einfach nicht unvorbereitet ankommen 

Dankeschön 

Friedfischschreck


P.s. Hab Vater gefragt... Bin definitiv dabei... #6


----------



## crossfire (5. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf, endlich mal ein Wochende unter Gleichgesinnten. Hoffe mal dass ich mir bei euch noch bisle was abschaun kann
> 
> A propos lernen, wie siehts eigentlich mit dem See aus?
> 
> ...





Geh bei Googleearth online da gibts ein Lineal-button oben wo du die entferung zwischen 2 Punkten erfahren

über ....
- Zu erwartendes Fischgewicht? 
- Essen selber mitbringen?
- Enten? (Ist ein Park ,also kannst da nicht mit Schwimmbrot angeln aber meistens verschwinden die Enten sofort.Ist zumindest bei mir im Park so )

.. wurde schon geredet und sooo lang ist der Therad noch nicht 

Wie ich mich schon darauf freue ....


----------



## canale grande (5. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@ friedfischschreck..schön das du dabei bist

@ qwertz schön das dir die location gefällt

@all
nochmal ein paar informationen zum gewässer!!

größe ca. 3 ha
graskarpfen...schuppis...spiegler...zeiler
bis 40+ ??
waller gibts auch dicke....sowie das übliche federvieh
gewässertiefe ca. 2 m

schlammige sandige und kiesige bereiche
natürliche nahrung ist reichlich vorhanden....
zuckis...muscheln...insekten

köder...boilies-fischig...frolics...mais
anfüttern mit ...pva ist geduldet
boote und grillen verboten
reichlich platz für hütten
duschmöglichkeit im schwimmbad und
toiletten gibts auch

futter für angler...selbstverpflegung....oder pizza..döner..pommesbude alles in der nähe

gefischt wird in 2er teams
weitere infos folgen
PS.
angelscheine gibts gegen vorlage eines gültigen jahresfischereischeins

gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hi leute
wollt ihr euren richtigen namen oder den boardnamen auf eurem shirt???
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Richtigen Namen !#h


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Richtigen Namen !#h



sorry es gibt leider nur shirts für die jugl.#h


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Achso


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

richtigen Namen


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> richtigen Namen



ok. weiß bescheid 
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs
eure shirts werden grün mit schwarzer schrift und motiven
wenns euch nichts ausmacht:g
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Friedfischschreck (12. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin,
also Schwarz wär auch ganz schön gewesen 
Aber gegen n schickes Olivgrün sag ich auch nix...

Tight Lines

Friedfischschreck


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs

evtl. werden es doch schwarze shirts mit grüner schrift.......oder
ein mix aus beiden.
ME-Design hat probleme mit dem lieferanten der T-shirts jetzt schaun sie halt was an shirts noch im lager ist.

gruß rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



canale grande schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> 
> evtl. werden es doch schwarze shirts mit grüner schrift.......oder
> ein mix aus beiden.
> ...



Dann machen wir am besten für das eine Treffen eine Farbe und für das andere eine andere ,wenn das möglich wäre .


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Dann machen wir am besten für das eine Treffen eine Farbe und für das andere eine andere ,wenn das möglich wäre .



bis montag weiß ich bescheid
auf jedenfall sehen beide gut aus...:g
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hab die Woche vor dem Treffen Urlaub :vik:
Meinet wegen kann das Treffen kommen...das wird auch so ne Hardcore woche wollte 3-4 Tagle ane Lippe auf Karpfen und dann 1-2 Tage zuhause und dann wieder los zum Lac de Wischlingen


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Hab die Woche vor dem Treffen Urlaub :vik:
> Meinet wegen kann das Treffen kommen...das wird auch so ne Hardcore woche wollte 3-4 Tagle ane Lippe auf Karpfen und dann 1-2 Tage zuhause und dann wieder los zum Lac de Wischlingen



hast du ja ne tolle woche vor dir.....|schild-g
noch keine fangmeldungen im rpw.
waren aber auch noch keine karpfenangler da|kopfkrat
sind ja nur noch ein paar tage|uhoh: bis zum fischen#h
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



canale grande schrieb:


> hast du ja ne tolle woche vor dir.....|schild-g
> noch keine fangmeldungen im rpw.
> waren aber auch noch keine karpfenangler da
> sind ja nur noch ein paar tage|uhoh: bis zum fischen#h
> gruß rüdiger



Jepp Freu Mich schon Drauf :k


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Jepp Freu Mich schon Drauf :k



evtl. bin ich auch am WE. im park.....
ist aber noch nicht raus
kann aber auch der DEK. werden
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (23. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs 
hier sind mal eure shirts...:g

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Friedfischschreck (24. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Sehn echt Klasse aus 

Hab noch mal ne Frage: Welche Köder nehmt ihr mit?


----------



## crossfire (24. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Sehn echt Klasse aus
> 
> Hab noch mal ne Frage: Welche Köder nehmt ihr mit?



Boilies ;Pelets, Pop Ups und Partikel......

Und alles noch in verschiedenen Richtungen ,damit man für alles gewapnet ist


----------



## canale grande (24. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Boilies ;Pelets, Pop Ups und Partikel......
> 
> Und alles noch in verschiedenen Richtungen ,damit man für alles gewapnet ist


maden... würmer... grundfutter|wavey:
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (25. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich nehme Toastbrot mit an solchen teichen/seen ein MUSS :vik:


----------



## canale grande (25. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hauptsache....leckerchen dabei


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich hab die Schwimmbrot Methode ja schon im  ja schon im 'Karpfenanglertreffen Nord '' angesprochen,Rüdiger sagte das es manchmal funzt..also ist auch bei mir ein bissel Schwimmbrööötschen mit im Gepäck .. aber jetzt kommt erstmal das CM-D


----------



## canale grande (30. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs
wir haben noch zuwachs bekommen.....
carpdo wird auch noch mitangeln#h
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (30. März 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Alles Kla |wavey:


----------



## canale grande (4. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs

war gestern mal im RPW. und konnte einige karpfen im uferbereich beim gründeln beobachten.
leider war meine kamera nicht dabei.....schade wären ein paar schöne bilder geworden.
naja die karpfen sind auf jedenfall aktiv und ich hoffe mal das wir beim angeln einige erwischen können.

gruß rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (4. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin

na das sind doch mal gute neuigkeiten 
hoffendlich bleibt das wetter jetzt so

greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hier wird ja nix geschrieben.Keine Aktuellen Informationen ect.ect.ect... ?

Das Meeting ist in 4 Tagen  Das zur Info .

Um dem Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen mache ich ein paar Grobe Wetterprognosen für's WE in Wischlingen.

Freitag :
Morgens - Mittags ein bisschen Regen bei Temperaturen um die 10 - 16 ° Celsius.Der Himmel wird vorraussichtlich bewölkt sein wobei es bis zu 5 Stunden Sonne geben sollte.
Das ganze bei leichtem Lüftchen um die 13 km / h und 1008 hp.

Samstag:
Den ganzen Tag über leichter Regen ( Sprüh ) der gegen späteren Abend / Nacht aufhört und in klarem/ leicht bewölkten Himmel über geht.Ebenfalls maximal 5 Stunden Sonne , 9-11 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit( Abends noch was weniger ),ca 1012-1015 Hectopasca und das ganze bei 8-16°.

Sonntag, der Tag des einpackens und co.:
Jungens wir können Trocken zusammenpacken 
Bei 8-17°, keinem Regen und Sonnenschein endet das erste JCM. Mehr gibt es dazu nciht zu sagen. Der Wind ist nicht stark(11 km/h ) und der Luftdruck liegt bei 1016hp.

Das Wetter ist also '' solala ''. 

Wobei ich sagen muss das es die Woche über ja recht Monoton ist was das Wetter angeht, also keine Wetterumschwünge die den beschuppten Freunden alzu stark aufs Gemüht gehen , also keine Panik.

Hoffe das alles reibungslos abläuft und der ein oder andere Karpfen sich den Kescher mal von innen angucken möchte. Das von meiner Seite der Erwartungen ect 


@ qwertz
Wenne noch was von Successful-Baits haben willst sag schnell bescheid, werde höchst wahrscheinlich moin da hin gurken


----------



## Friedfischschreck (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Noch mal zu den Ködern:

Ja ne war mir schon klar dass ihr Boilies, Partikel, Pellets und Pop Ups mitnehmt. Gibt ja auch nicht viel mehr |rolleyes

Meine Frage bezog sich mehr auf die Menge und die genauen Sorten. Hab nämlich keine Ahnung ob ich nun die fischigen Boilies einpacken soll oder doch lieber Spicy/Frucht? Auch interessieren würden mich mal die Mengen die ihr mitnehmt. Bei mir is nämlich so ziemliche Flaute im Boiliekeller. Müsste wenn dann noch mal neu abrollen....

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Friedfischschreck


----------



## crossfire (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Noch mal zu den Ködern:
> 
> Ja ne war mir schon klar dass ihr Boilies, Partikel, Pellets und Pop Ups mitnehmt. Gibt ja auch nicht viel mehr |rolleyes
> 
> ...




Da musst du eigentlich nicht viel überlegen ,da Anfüttern verboten 
Ich nehm Fisch und Süße Boilies mit dann passt das.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Dachte das bezieht sich aufs Vorfüttern...#q

Also darf kein Futter mit Futterschleuder etc eingebracht werden?;+

mfg

Friedfischschreck

Edit:
P.s. kann jemand von den Betreuern mir mal seine Handy Nr. per PN zukommen lassen? Falls wir den See nicht finden o.Ä. könnte man sich ja nochmals verständigen.


----------



## canale grande (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs

seit ihr wieder lebendig geworden....???
naja sind ja auch nur noch ein paar tage bis zum fischen.:g

einige von euch haben ja auch schon einige fische zu besuch...auf der matte gehabt.
Petri und...|schild-g
hab heute auch mal mit dem bootsverleiher gesprochen.....wir können das boot mit E-motor für 5 euro die Std. mieten.....kann man mal den grund abtasten und hindernissfreie spots suchen, 2 Stündchen sollten reichen bei dem preis|kopfkrat

ich werde freitag so gegen 13 uhr im park sein.

Denkt bitte an eure Angelpapiere|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
und Verplegung....Wathose wär auch nicht schlecht.

Thanks Phillipp für die Wetterinfos#h

Handy Nr. schicke ich euch allen

Mfg Rüdiger

PS....Wo sind die Betreuer...????
Bitte auch mal melden.........!!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

No Problem.

Ich holle noch mal die Startinfo was nach vorne damit die sich jeder nochmal durchlesen kann.






*Junior-Carp-Fishing* 






Termin.....vom 17.04-19.04.09


Nach Absprache mit dem RPW. können wir an 
einem WE. im Revierpark Wischlingen
ein Junior-carp-fishing veranstalten.

Teilnehmerzahl max. 6 jugendliche +Betreuer

gefischt wird in 2 er Teams 
1 Erwachsener....1 jugl.

gemeldete jugendliche
                                                                          ........................shirtgröße
stephanbaum...........                   L              
Thecatfisch..............                       L
DD-Baits ................                         M
qwertz ...................                             M
Friedfischschreck........L
CarpDo....................

Betreuer der jugl.

canale grande
carphunter 79
vallerij 62
joschkopp
xarrox

Ticketpreis-24 Euro fürs Wochenende
2 Ruten+Nachtangeln

Tickets gibts vor Ort gegen Vorlage eines gültigen
Jahresfischereischeins

kein Grillen *kein Anfüttern* keine Boote
PVA-geduldet

evtl.bekommen wir vom ansässigen Bootsverleih
ein Boot mit E-Motor    *Bekommen Wir !!*

Die Teilnehmer müssen von ihren Eltern zur 
Veranstaltung gebracht werden!!!!


 Ablauf der Veranstaltung

Treffpunkt
Freitags..15.00Uhr 
am See....Eishalle

Berüßung und anschließendes Gruppenfoto
aller Teilnehmer 

anschließend.....ca. 16 Uhr
Verlosung der Angelplätze  *Findet das diesmal statt??*

ab 16.30 Uhr könnt ihr die Angelplätze beziehen...euer Tackle aufbauen...usw.

18.00 Uhr gehts dann los

Ende..Sonntags..12.00 Uhr

wenn die Sponsoren auch fürs Junior carp-fishing auftreten....
gibts im Anschluß noch eine Verlosung.
ist aber noch nicht geklärt...      *???*
kümmer mich aber darum...

Sponsoren...

Logo und T-shirts.......ME-Design

*Wie siht das aus mit den Teams,wird das so wie beim normalen Carp Meeting, also das ich mit meinem Kumpel an eine Stelle gehe oder wie wollt ihr das machen ?*


----------



## canale grande (13. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Danke nochmal an Phillipp für die Infos#6

die teams bilden jeweils 2 jugendliche wie am Canale Grande
war doch OK. oder?????
Falls ihr es anders wünscht kann man ja vor Ort schauen.....#h
mfg rüdiger
PS.Das Boot mit E- Motor kostet 5 Euro die Std.

Wir können es ja für 2...3 Std. mieten für Location sollte das reichen.


----------



## fischibald (14. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hi Jungs habe eben erfahren das ich mit von der Partie bin, ich freu mich schon und bringt mal ein paar Bilder mit einige von euch konnten ja schon schöne Fänge landen.

Gruß jan


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Sry Doofe frage an Xarrox oder einen anderen 

Am Samstag kommt Schlag den Raab um 2.500.000Euro, bringt einer wieder nen Fehrnseher mit ?


----------



## canale grande (14. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Sry Doofe frage an Xarrox oder einen anderen
> 
> Am Samstag kommt Schlag den Raab um 2.500.000Euro, bringt einer wieder nen Fehrnseher mit ?



denk mal das daniel das teil mit bringt#h

was ist mit Pascall...kommt er auch???


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



canale grande schrieb:


> denk mal das daniel das teil mit bringt#h
> 
> was ist mit Pascall...kommt er auch???



Das beruhigt erstmal 

Joa der kommt .


----------



## Xarrox (15. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Mahlzeit Jungs #h

Joa der Akku lädt |supergri 
Und das WE kann kommen :l

Nur ich glaube alle Bekomme ich net in meinem Zelt unter maximal 3 haben Platz :q 
Aber ich glaube wir werden keine Zeit haben für TV es werden durchgehend von irgendwem Fische gefangen :g 

Naja Freu mich schon aufs Treffen LEIDER LEIDER solls wetter wieder nen bissel schlechter werden:c

Aber egal Hauptsache ANGELN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs #h
> 
> Joa der Akku lädt |supergri
> Und das WE kann kommen :l
> ...



Die Meinung Teil ich :q:q

Also ein Platz gehört schonmal mir  #6 RESERVIERT |muahah:

Oder will Rüdiger wieder seine BIG BOY Shelter mitbringen,müssen ja nicht Grillen, aber ''gechillt'' zusammensitzen und Co ist auch okey. mit nem Tv inner Mitte wird das alles nen bissel loggerer, zur Not Lachen wir herrn Raab aus,das ersetzt das Fleisch / den Grill :vik:


----------



## crossfire (15. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Die Meinung Teil ich :q:q
> 
> Also ein Platz gehört schonmal mir  #6 RESERVIERT |muahah:
> 
> Oder will Rüdiger wieder seine BIG BOY Shelter mitbringen,müssen ja nicht Grillen, aber ''gechillt'' zusammensitzen und Co ist auch okey. mit nem Tv inner Mitte wird das alles nen bissel loggerer, zur Not Lachen wir herrn Raab aus,das ersetzt das Fleisch / den Grill :vik:



Sonst setzt man sich einfachs vor bivie ,für die die das unbedingt schauen wollen.

Hoffentlich werden wir darfür keine Zeit haben 


Phillipp kommt morgen wieder dein Wetterbericht ?|muahah:


----------



## canale grande (15. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs
der countdown läuft.....
war heute im park man konnte die karpfen an der oberfläche beobachten. waren so ca. 20 st.
im bereich der stege.....fast nur graser.
auf der anderen seite  waren einige schön am gründeln...das wasser an der oberfläche hat gut geblubbert....#w#w#w#w#w#:#:#:
bin mal gespannt aufs WE.

bin freitag so gegen 13 uhr im park
ob ich die big boys mit bringe weiß ich noch nicht
hab transport probleme aber evtl. ändert sich das noch

gruß rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (15. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



canale grande schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> der countdown läuft.....
> war heute im park man konnte die karpfen an der oberfläche beobachten. waren so ca. 20 st.
> im bereich der stege.....fast nur graser.
> ...




Könnte echt was gutes werden war  heute an einem sehr ähnlichen Gewässer wie dem Revierpark und konnte auch eine Bestandsaufnahme von den größeren Fischen machen. Hauptsache der Wetterumschwung schlägt ihnen nicht auf dem Magen.


----------



## canale grande (16. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

war grad mal im park.
an der eishalle waren 3 leute am angeln sie konnten 2 kleine welse u.einen schönen schuppi von ca. 20 pfd. fangen.
noch geht das wetter ist aber schon merklich kühler geworden.

schaun wir mal was geht.

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (16. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Komme erst gegen 16-17 Uhr schaffe es nicht früher :v

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Canna (16. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hallo leute ich finde das wirklich super geil was ihr veranstaltet und freu mich wirklich für euch falls ihr sowas nochmal macht würde ich SEHR gerne dabeisein wenn ich darf #6 

Wünsche euch alles gute am See und das das Unwetter euch gespart bleibt 

Petri heil


----------



## canale grande (16. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



Canna schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich finde das wirklich super geil was ihr veranstaltet und freu mich wirklich für euch falls ihr sowas nochmal macht würde ich SEHR gerne dabeisein wenn ich darf #6
> 
> Wünsche euch alles gute am See und das das Unwetter euch gespart bleibt
> 
> Petri heil



hi canna
danke für die glückwünsche#h
falls es eine wiederholung gibt werd ich an dich denken.
wünsch dir ein erfolgreiches fischen...2009

@ daniel wir werden da sein..bis morgen

mfg rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (16. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

mOin

so die sachen sind so halbwegs gepackt hoffendlich wird das wetter einigermaßen und das man mal zusammen was auf die matte legen kann. #6

Wetter is ja momentan net sooooooooooo bombe also bei uns in Unna ist es ganz schön am blitzen.  #d



greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> mOin
> 
> so die sachen sind so halbwegs gepackt hoffendlich wird das wetter einigermaßen und das man mal zusammen was auf die matte legen kann. #6
> 
> ...



Geht Eigentlich.

Übrigens Wir sehen uns in 15 Stunden am Revierpark #6

Die Sachen hab ich auch schon soweit gepackt, muss nur nen bissel dezimieren, sonst hab ich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit, Gründe bleiben leider familiär. Aber ich denke mal wenn wir quetschen ( diesesmal ohne Hänger leider ) sollte ich soweit alles notwendige unterkriegen.Hoffe mal. Bin extra Heute 55.000m ( in m hört sichs besser an, ist wie mit Pfund  ) mittem Fahrad durch diese Berge in Finkenberg gefahren um SB einen Besuch abzustatten und fürs Weekend nen paar Kleinigkeiten besorgen,die ich noch brauchte ( Absenkbleie und Co.) .Naja,morgen heists nur noch Verpflegung kaufen und ab zum Revierpark.

Zum Wetter ist noch zu sagen das es laut Wettervorhersagen von 3 verschiedenen Wetter-dings-das ( :q ) alle sagten, das es nur morgen bissel Regnerisch wird, sonst Samstag und Sonntag sonnig und kein Regen,wenig wind ( 7-13km/h ) und der Luftdruck ändert seine Werte nicht schlagartig, bin also ziemlich zuversichtlich das wir was fangen, also guckt das ihr nix vergesst und Tight Lines #6


----------



## SeeHawk (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin Rüdiger,
dann mal alles gute für heute und dicke Fische für die Jungs!!:m:m:m

Mfg James
#h


----------



## canale grande (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin James
wünsch dir auch nur dicke für 2009.....#h

@ all 
bei mir wird es wohl eine Std. später....also ca. 14 uhr.

wetter sieht noch ganz ok. aus......bin eigentlich recht optimistisch das wir ein super WE. verbringen werden.
freu mich auf jedenfall...bis dann am wasser.

mfg rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

ab wann kann ich mit euch im park rechnen#h


----------



## -qwertz- (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin

bin so gegen 16 Uhr da jenachdem wann mein vater aus der arbeit komm vll auch ein bisschen früher


greez
kevin


----------



## fischibald (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hi, bin auch noch am Arbeiten:c
muß dann noch eben zum Schroll und hoffe das ich so gegen 17Uhr da bin.

Gruß Jan


----------



## canale grande (17. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

hallo jungs
ich bin jetzt auch fertig...und mach mich auf den weg nach Wischlingen.
das wetter sieht im augenblick ganz gut aus...bewölkt... kein regen und ne leichte brise.... ganz OK.
also dann mal bis gleich am wasser:g

ich wünsche allen teilnehmern viel erfolg und ein super WE.:m

gruß rüdiger


----------



## Canna (19. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein Paar pics postet #6


----------



## -qwertz- (19. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin

Bilder usw. gibts alles morgen keine lust mehr die vielen bilder zuverkleinern  :vik:


greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bilder usw. gibts alles morgen keine lust mehr die vielen bilder zuverkleinern  :vik:
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht .. mach das auch alles moin nach der Schule #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

So, lade jetzt eben mal 5 Fotos Hoch, soviele habe ich garnet gemacht|kopfkrat Naja,liegt vlt daran das ich mit der Kamera von qwertz Rumfotografiert und gefilmt habe  Unter anderem auch einen schönen Auswurf von Canale Grande |supergri |muahah:

Alles in allem jedenfalls ein schönes Meeting,wieder ein paar neue Kontakte und Fachgesimpelt wurde eh ohne Ende.

Okey,Wetter war typisch für'n April,aber Fische wurden gefangen, zwar ''nur Zwei '' aber mit 20 und 24-25 Pfund schöne Kameraden 

Ich wäre aufjeden Fall für ein weiteres Meeting,eventuell an Pfingsten,am Kanal dann,aber das müssen wir dann sehen.

Wüde aufjeden Fall mitmachen :m

Petri an Stefan und Rüdiger nochmal, und tight Lines Jungs #6


----------



## crossfire (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

@Phillipp wenn du jetzt noch meinen Namen richtig geschrieben hättest wäre es perfekt.

Mal schauen welche Bilder qwertz,der Bayer|supergri und Rüdiger gemacht haben


----------



## -qwertz- (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

*BIIILLLDDDEEERRR !!!! :vik:
*​


----------



## -qwertz- (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

und weiter gehts:


----------



## -qwertz- (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

*!Achtung viele Bilder!*


​

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/4532/dscf0712.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/8531/dscf0722u.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/4864/dscf0725.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/7690/dscf0732.jpg

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/7678/dscf0736.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/4995/dscf0738k.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/1679/dscf0742i.jpg

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/566/dscf0744.jpg

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/3107/dscf0746.jpg

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/2684/dscf0750d.jpg

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/5586/dscf0760.jpg

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/5884/dscf0762.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/2066/dscf0770x.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/2826/dscf0781j.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/1536/dscf0786b.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/365/dscf0805j.jpg

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/161/dscf0814t.jpg

http://img57.*ih.us/img57/8982/dscf0836.jpg

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/5504/dscf0843.jpg


sind aber noch lange nicht alle  :vik:


----------



## canale grande (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Hallo Jungs
hab jetzt auch mal  ein paar bilder vom jugendfischen fertig.....

insgesamt war das WE. ja ganz gut gelaufen,die stimmung war  super und es konnten sogar 2 schöne schuppis von 20 u. 25 Pfd. zum landgang überredet werden.....:g

runs gab es auch einige:m
 aber leider ohne........ krönenden abschluß|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

naja wenigstens war immer irgendwo etwas action...

ich mußte in die wathose da der karpfen in die bucht schwamm... ist aber alles gut gegangen und ich durfte den ersten fisch des meetings einen schönen schuppi von 20 Pfd.   keschern |supergri 

stephan war dann samstag abend dran.......vollrun mit happy end. und dem 2ten schuppi von 25 Pfd.

|schild-gzum PB.#h

evtl. könnte man ja am DEK. eine wiederholung starten

nochmal einen schönen gruß an alle teilnehmer und besucher

Mfg Rüdiger

Hier noch ein paar Pic's vom Meeting


----------



## Canna (20. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Petri heil schöne fotos


----------



## Friedfischschreck (21. April 2009)

*AW: Junior-Carp-Fishing*

Moin Jungs,
war wirklich ein schönes Meeting. Auch wenn nicht jeder seinen Fisch gefangen hat. Bin auch wieder dabei wenn es sich mal wieder ergibt. Fotos gibts von mir natürlich auch noch. Leider hab ich ne DSL 1000 er Leitung und mit 20kbs uploaden macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Also wenn ich dann mal Zeit hab, gibts von mir auch die Bilder.

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern ähm ehr Franken 

Friedfischschreck


----------

